# Bluebird on Ebay



## jkent (Jan 18, 2013)

has anyone seen the 1938 bluebird on ebay? Cool bike!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Blueb...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cf013639


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2013)

very cool find. cant wait to see what it goes for. Its a fall standard model 
but I don't know about the ornament though. Wheres my popcorn?

I hope no one restores it


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not to offend anyone (Nick) but the '38 just doesn't do it for me. That said these are probably more rare than the earlier BBs but just don't have the same collector appeal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Not to offend anyone (Nick) but the '38 just doesn't do it for me. That said these are probably more rare than the earlier BBs but just don't have the same collector appeal. V/r Shawn




Its alright shawn we all have our choice of bikes  
I contacted him and asked for more pictures as I am building a database on 38's


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree. Not quite as cool but cool nonetheless. It should be interesting to watch.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 18, 2013)

Not quite as cool as its predecessor, and unfortunately missing some key components to narrow the gap.
Not to worry Shawn...looking into my crystal ball, I see a gun metal gray '37 around the corner.
Chris


----------



## slick (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you guys are looking at it the wrong way. How many other 38's are original paint still? Could be a nice collector piece for the future. You can admit that you have the only 38 left in existance with original paint. 

As you can see, i have changed my buying preference to ONLY original paint bikes that are either a rare paint scheme, or a rare bike all together. But i doubt i would win the bid on this one at this point in time.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 18, 2013)

slick said:


> I think you guys are looking at it the wrong way. How many other 38's are original paint still? Could be a nice collector piece for the future. You can admit that you have the only 38 left in existance with original paint.
> 
> As you can see, i have changed my buying preference to ONLY original paint bikes that are either a rare paint scheme, or a rare bike all together. But i doubt i would win the bid on this one at this point in time.




I think this bike would clean up very nice and has amazing paint.

Thats why I hope that no one restores it


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I think this bike would clean up very nice and has amazing paint.
> 
> Thats why I hope that no one restores it




 I guess I'm just not seeing the amazing paint, but none the less, this bike is amazing!

Patina bikes like this, are the best. Guaranteed to get the most looks no matter where you go. 

Very photogenic.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 19, 2013)

I know we had a similar conversation last year some time, and while I also prefer the earlier Bluebirds, I'm really warming up to the later style as well.  And I agree with Nick that this bike's paint should clean up well - maybe not perfect but hey, it's 75 years old.  I'd love to see it preserved rather than repainted.  And that ornament just seems to work with the bike, doesn't it?  

I must also add how refreshing it is to see something nice listed on ebay with a reasonable reserve for a change.
Good luck to all bidders - I hope it goes to a Caber so we can track its progress.
Dean


----------



## OldRider (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful bike, you might get lucky and find the chainguard and rack but I get a feeling the correct fender bomb, would be a tough one.The one on it now reminds me of the Hiawatha ornaments.


----------



## cl222 (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish i had the money for that bike...


----------



## bike (Jan 24, 2013)

*I hate when people retract bids*

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=170976687673
makes the auction look "fishy" esp if one of the bidders was not a bicycle bidder. This does not mean anything underhanded has happend, but in the rare case this happens on my larger auctions I often end and relist.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh man, this is local to me.. I can save 75$ and pick it up meself.. if only..


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just wondering - did anyone here win this '38 Bluebird?


----------

